# Can Someone Tell me Whats wrong with my Jumping Position???



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

You are really limiting the horse's use of it's neck without a release. Your heel has to cone back under your hip, and you should discuss auto releases with your trainer. You should think about relaxing into your lower leg more and stabilize your position so you can use your legs, seat and hand independently without bracing. Shoulders back, elbows in. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyjumper (Oct 22, 2010)

Yehh I though he was gonna put another stride in but hes smarter than that and caught me off gaurd. Ill work on my release ill try to put another one up.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_It appears that you ducked a bit to the right in this picture._

_The horse has jumped hollow and flatish because he didnt have any freedom in his head and neck. Your hands should be about another 6" forward. Even if you thought he was going to put in another stride, you have to go forward with your horse. It looks like he was right in choosing the spot that he did for take off, which is good, as if he had chipped in, I bet rails would have been down._


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I would tell you, but first you have to post a photo of yourself...


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> I would tell you, but first you have to post a photo of yourself...


^jw..how do you know this is not her?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

bring your leg under you more, you were thrown off balance because your leg was too far forward, and RELESE

VB


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

You're heals aren't down, and you aren't giving enough with your hands. You kind of look all balled up, like you are cuddling under a blanket. Let your horse have more freedom with his head


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

errr...the OP has been banned so is probably not getting these responses.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jake and Dai said:


> errr...the OP has been banned so is probably not getting these responses.


why has she been banned?? im just curious, lol..i feel out of the loop because i dont know whats going on. not that it is too much of my buisness :lol:


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Because this is her...










She was banned for posting photos of horses that did not belong to her and claiming they were hers/the people in the photos were her. Threads just like this. She also created a second identity and was pretty much living a fictitious life her on the HF.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

ohhhh okay i got ya. thanks!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> Because this is her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just posted something that didnt belong to you...


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Come on people, get a life!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

GeminiJumper said:


> Come on people, get a life!


^^haha seriously!!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I mean, I don't understand why people post pictures of others who are not them?! They're just looking for a person to say "you look wonderful!" Just put pictures of the real you and maybe one day, with hard work, you'll get those compliments!

UGHHH!!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

GeminiJumper said:


> I mean, I don't understand why people post pictures of others who are not them?! They're just looking for a person to say "you look wonderful!" Just put pictures of the real you and maybe one day, with hard work, you'll get those compliments!
> 
> UGHHH!!


they do it because they have no life! lol


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Still, she obviously has a pony--if that photo is even her--and wants some sort of feedback. Its not that hard to be honest on who you are and what level you ride. We all started somewhere, whether it was pretty or not!


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

GeminiJumper said:


> Still, she obviously has a pony--if that photo is even her--and wants some sort of feedback. Its not that hard to be honest on who you are and what level you ride. We all started somewhere, whether it was pretty or not!



I actually think the real picture of her looks better than the person in the fake picture.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

GeminiJumper said:


> Still, she obviously has a pony--if that photo is even her--and wants some sort of feedback. Its not that hard to be honest on who you are and what level you ride. We all started somewhere, whether it was pretty or not!


yea, i would think a forum would be one of the easiest places to recive critism because none of us actually know eachother, with maybe the exception of a few. for me, it is always easier to get critique from people i dont know rather than people i have to face all the time. does that make sense? lol


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

AHHH!! Now two and two have been put together. GOTCHA!!

So JumperGirl IS PonyJumper!!!!! 

Great job with your second identity. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> AHHH!! Now two and two have been put together. GOTCHA!!
> 
> So JumperGirl IS PonyJumper!!!!!
> 
> Great job with your second identity. *rolls eyes*


 
oh wow! i just figured it out too....hahah..wowwww..


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Page 2, post 11 - the post you responded direclty after.......?!?!


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> Page 2, post 11 - the post you responded direclty after.......?!?!


what? i think i am confused.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

lol.........this is getting confusing. You crack me up. You edited your post.....

Anyways, glad you figured out that PonyJumper and JumperGirl are the same person.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> lol.........this is getting confusing. You crack me up. You edited your post.....
> 
> Anyways, glad you figured out that PonyJumper and JumperGirl are the same person.


oh i got ya..hahah. i didnt know if anyone saw it before i edited it, i tried to be sly :lol:..but yes, i see it now lol. end of confusion lol


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> You just posted something that didnt belong to you...


That's a stale argument. I didn't claim it was me. Big difference.

Honestly, I don't know why she wasn't just honest. She has beautiful horses and judging by her photos and videos she is a good rider for her age.


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

Ahaha! I see it now! I didn't even realize she had made a separate post earlier to critique the "real her"...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I wonder why the mods have not deleted the photo in the original post of this thread, since it is clearly not the OP and the OP has been banned.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> That's a stale argument. I didn't claim it was me. Big difference.
> 
> Honestly, I don't know why she wasn't just honest. She has beautiful horses and judging by her photos and videos she is a good rider for her age.



Hahaha I'm not arguing...I was just saying. Besides, I wasn't being serious.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow people... Really??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

i know right


----------

